# Over feeding scorpions...myth or fact?



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm picking myself up a banded flat rock scorpion tomorrow, This will not be my first scorpion, I had kept an emperor in the past but it died looking perfectly healthy after 8 months of owning it, Hadn't a clue why it died, so I scrapped the whole scorpion thing. But decided to get back into it. So...can they be over fed and die or will they just indulge themselves to the point where they know they're full?

What's the whole deal with the overfeeding? And how much should you be feeding?


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

well personally i feed all my scorps about 1 or 2 large crickets a week

a while ago i think i may have been giving them a couple more but they didnt eat them, i jus saw a few dead ones lying about
:grin1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

my emp gets one large cricket a week!


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> my emp gets one large cricket a week!


my subadult emp gets one a week aswell: victory:
the baby emps get a few lil crix and a few lil fruit flies

2 of em moulted today was most impressed:smile: lol
:grin1:


----------



## leirus (Oct 27, 2007)

Ive heard accounts of them overeating over the years but have never had any of mine that seemed greedy feeders, they tend to eat when they want to & have periods of not bothering eating, rather like tarantula's.


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Never seen my Emp eat anything, but my Desert Hairy ate 2 medium brown crix infront of me just after putting them in the enclosure. Im taking it as if there not hungry they wont eat : victory:


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wonder if they ever kill for fun?


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

my emp will eat an adult locust a week if it don wan it it leaves it an i will take it out, that happened once


----------



## DaFoot (Nov 20, 2006)

quik_silver_0707 said:


> Never seen my Emp eat anything, but my Desert Hairy ate 2 medium brown crix infront of me just after putting them in the enclosure. Im taking it as if there not hungry they wont eat : victory:


Heh! My emp would grab anything that hit the cage, my hairy I think I saw kill/eat once in the couple of year I had him!


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

DaFoot said:


> Heh! My emp would grab anything that hit the cage, my hairy I think I saw kill/eat once in the couple of year I had him!


Totally the opposite of mine, LOL


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

my H.paucidens used to eat mealworms and the odd locust and waxworms a week...i used to feed them every 4 days 
some scorpions are prone to it more than others i suppose


----------

